# Teaching a bait fisherman



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, who better to teach a bait fisherman about fly fishing, than the one and only Hank Patterson. So Catherder, this one is for you. Enjoy.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I just knew that somehow my name would come up in this thread before I even clicked on it. That's OK, I can watch Hank Patterson videos all day long and not tire of them. 8)



The only concern I have with this back-and-forth about "bait" fishing is that approximately 25% of the readers probably truly think that I'm using real bait in catching the fish in the pics I've posted in the fly fishing section. Whereas, I've made it no secret that most of the pictured fish have come from the local AFL, blue ribbon section, I'm fully expecting soon to get bawled out by some earnest, yet dim witted, rules/AFL zealot that thinks I've violated the AFL regulations. :roll: 

The price you pay trying to deal with elitists. :grin:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Let it be forever known to all who would care - Catherder doesn't use actual bait. 

Love Hank Patterson.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- just because one might keep his flies in a worm soaked Styrofoam cup that has a slight aroma of Dr Juice also does not mean he is fishing with bait.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Yes- just because one might keep his flies in a worm soaked Styrofoam cup that has a slight aroma of Dr Juice also does not mean he is fishing with bait.


I actually have a semi funny story along those lines. I went to Sportsmans Warehouse to get some fishing supplies. I was going up to Strawberry the next day to fish with a friend out of his boat. We were using gear and vertically jigging. Anyway, in addition to buying some stuff for the Strawberry trip, I was low on Fluoro tippet for flyfishing and bought a spool. I tossed the entire bag of stuff I bought into a tackle bag I took on the boat. In the process of the day fishing up there, I used a dab of smelly jelly on a jig and tossed the bottle in the bag. Unfortunately, the bottle was not tightly closed and it leaked all over, including onto the spool of tippet. This situation was not immediately noticed and when I was ready to head up to the stream, I discovered my smelly conundrum. Fortunately, I had another spool I could use, but I could have had some explaining to do if I didn't notice the problem until I got up on the stream and got checked by a CO.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing with that smelly jelly stuff, is if it gets on the tippet, it will essentially dissolve it. That petroleum based stuff is no good on mono of pretty much any kind. Eats it up.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Or you can just put some of that smelly jelly in your floatant bottle.


----------

